# Oil selection '83 1.7l gas rabbit



## 80s_carsorgfto (Sep 6, 2017)

I work at a front end shop so I know my way around an automobile, but I'm not exactly building engines all day you know? I'm an experienced DIYer and I haven't had to take any of my cars to a "real" mechanic in a while(since my Ford threw a spark plugs). This is my first vw and I've heard of people using a variety of oil in these cars so I'd think I'd ask some pros. 

I live in southern California where it 60 degrees most mornings and 35 at the coldest, the engine has a few small oil drops and some sweating but nothing serious. I'd put it at a quart every oil change at most. Because of the warm climate I'm thinking I could go 20w-50 with maybe some thickener? What are your thoughts? I apologise if theres a post that answers this already but if there is it must be buried because I couldn't find anything. Thanks. 

PS.- theres a hole at the top of the tranny, three inches right of the block and six inches behind the starter. It looks like maybe the fill plug FELL out? It's insane. I saw someone ask about it on another forum but he didn't get a reply. It's maybe an 1" or 1 1/16"(28mm?) It's threaded.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

80s_carsorgfto said:


> ..........PS.- theres a hole at the top of the tranny, three inches right of the block and six inches behind the starter. It looks like maybe the fill plug FELL out? It's insane. I saw someone ask about it on another forum but he didn't get a reply. It's maybe an 1" or 1 1/16"(28mm?) It's threaded.


That is the timing hole not a fill hole. Timings hole circled in blue. Parts needed to cover said hole http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Transmission/410/1


----------



## N1ch (Dec 6, 2004)

I use 20/50 oil in the motor of my 87 mk11 Scirocco. The motor!or has over 230k miles on it, so I think the oil works fine! I live in El Cajon, Ca.


----------



## 80s_carsorgfto (Sep 6, 2017)

N1ch said:


> I use 20/50 oil in the motor of my 87 mk11 Scirocco. The motor!or has over 230k miles on it, so I think the oil works fine! I live in El Cajon, Ca.


Thanks! I was using 20/50 but I've since switched to 5w40 rotella t6. So far so good. No oil leaks but if I start getting leaks or oil pressure lights, I think I'll switch back to 20/50. 

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

80s_carsorgfto said:


> Thanks! I was using 20/50 but I've since switched to 5w40 rotella t6. So far so good. No oil leaks but if I start getting leaks or oil pressure lights, I think I'll switch back to 20/50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


Just in general terms, that Rotella T6 is probably a better oil than any 20w50 regularly available on the market. That's not to say that it's always better for every application but, at the very least, it should be good for lower temps and better fuel economy.


----------

